# My pic of the day.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Little does my kitten know my chichlids are trained to come out from tapping on the glass lol









They heard it and all came out.

Thought I'd share.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome man.... I wonder if i can do that with a gar?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Possible, just do It before every feeding. It took me about a week to get them to get a hang of it. At first a few would only come sobi only put enough food in for the fish that came to the tapping. I did that for a while now when I tap they come or they know they are going without for the day. Now everyone is there fast as heck. And any slight tap they are right there it's pretty neat how smart they are.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Same with Oscars. Mine used to follow my fingers along the glass like that too. I also used to take the feeder fish and dangle it from my fingers above his tank and he would jump out about 6" and get it. Cichlids are extremely intelligent fish, can't go wrong with them, regardless of the type.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats crazy 6"! I was thinking of getting oscars but decided on Africans.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, atleast that. I have a few on video also of him jumping out of the water attacking the bag of feeders haha. He also used to pop ping pong balls out of the water. He was a good fish


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like a awesome fish lol. There's always that special one out there. Today I fed my cichlids and one came out of the water a bit to get the food from my hand I thought he was pretty brave for that. Although I don't want to encourage mine to jump because I don't want to find one on my floor lol. It is kind of cool to see. Iv seen some videos on YouTube of huge cichlids that like to be petted. Crazy the personalitys they get.


----------

